# اخر نسخة نت برنامج Sap2000 V15.1.0 كاملة



## madnawy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

SAP2000 Version 15.1.0





*SAP2000 V15 Enhancements*



New graphical user interface with tabbed windows. 

New DirectX graphics. 

Display and output of frame stresses. 

Load optimization feature to determine the optimal loading scale factors to achieve goals and limits on displacement and force response throughout the structure. 

Built-in European concrete and steel material properties. 

Canadian NBCC loading for wind, seismic, and response-spectrum. 

American ASCE-7 loading for wind, seismic, and response-spectrum. 

Italian NTC 2008 response-spectrum functions with geographic database. 

Indian steel frame design code IS 800 2008. 

New Zealand steel frame design code NZS 3404-1997. 

Canadian steel frame design code CSA S16-2009. 

Updated Hong Kong concrete frame design code to include Supplement 1. 

Australian concrete frame design code AS3600-2009. 

Enhanced Eurocode 3-2005 steel frame design, including design for Class 4 sections. 

National annexes for Eurocode 2-2004 concrete frame design for Singapore, Germany, and Portugal. 

National annexes for Eurocode 3-2005 steel frame design for Singapore, Germany, and Portugal. 

Hybrid steel frame section property. 

Simple arc for tendon profile definition. 

Updated API functionality. 

Import of StruCAD*3D design parameters and wave acceleration loading. 

Note that the Bridge module has been moved to the CSiBridge product with expanded features and capabilities. Basic moving-load analysis has been retained for non-bridge applications. 

Other minor enhancements. 
*SAP2000 V15.1.0 Enhancements*
*Significant enhancements include:*


Chinese design has been updated to the 2010 specifications for seismic load patterns, response-spectrum functions, load combinations, concrete frame design, and the seismic provisions for steel frame design. These enhancements are consistent with the following specifications: “GB50011-2010 Code for seismic design of buildings”, “GB 50010-2010 Code for design of concrete structures”, and “JGJ 3-2010 Technical specification for concrete structures of tall building”. 

Concrete frame design has been added according to Turkish standard “TS 500-2000″, including Seismic Design Code 2007. 

The National Annex for Poland has been implemented for concrete frame design using “Eurocode 2-2004”. 

The National Annex for Poland has been implemented for concrete frame design using “Eurocode 3-2005”. 

The definition of material properties has been enhanced to allow user-defined standard materials through the use of XML files. Properties are segregated by region and by code-standard within these files as well as when using the materials in the graphical user interface. New materials have been added for China and Spain. 

Steel frame section properties for the AISC Shapes Database Version 14.0 are now available in the section-property database files for U.S Customary and metric units. 

Data transfer between SAP2000 v15.1.0 and Revit Structure 2012 is now supported using the same .EXR file format that is used to transfer data between ETABS and Revit Structure. 





uploading 
CSI.SAP2000.Ultimate.v15.1.0-WIN RAR - Free Download - Uploading.com

hotfile
Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: SAP2000V1510StandAlone.zip.001
Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: SAP2000V1510StandAlone.zip.002
Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: SAP2000V1510StandAlone.zip.003

الكراك الخاص بالنسخة 15

SAP2000 V15.0 Crack - Download - 4shared


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Hind Aldoory (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## سميرالطحان (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عبدالله سحيب (13 مارس 2013)

اخي العزير الكراك غير موجود


----------



## samy2me (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج لكن الكراك غير موجود


----------



## wissamilano (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على البرنامج لكن الكراك غير موجود يرجى التأكد رجاءا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا ولكن أين الكراك؟


----------



## محمود علام (14 يوليو 2013)

رابط الكراك لا يعمل


----------



## محمد عادل مرسى (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجو تجديد رابك الكراك


----------



## mohamed#helmy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## T223344 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

رررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يرجى اضافة الكراك مجددا


----------



## Abdo Essam (17 أكتوبر 2013)

عراقي ابن عراقي قال:


> يرجى اضافة الكراك مجددا


*
تفضل
http://sa.ae/527ea69/
*​


----------



## روزانا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا لحضرتك على اللينكات بس انا نزلتهم ومش عارفة افتحهم بأي برنامج ... ممكن توضيح ف أسرع وقت؟؟


----------



## نجاح حافظ عامر (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (3 مارس 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## samer 2010 (22 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوريين جزاك الله خير


----------



## aliahadi (20 يناير 2015)

لا استطيع تحميله ارجو الساعدة


----------



## aliahadi (20 يناير 2015)

لا استطيع تحميله ارجو المساعدة


----------



## aliahadi (20 يناير 2015)

البرنامجsap200 v15


----------



## mdsayed (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## mom77 (26 يوليو 2015)

Thanks


----------

